
How side-mounted LEDs can help fix VR’s “tunnel vision” and nausea problems - tekacs
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/05/how-side-mounted-leds-can-help-fix-vrs-tunnel-vision-and-nausea-problems/
======
Zekio
Looks like something that will slowly reduce your ability to see with that
many LED's shining that powerfully into your eyes.

~~~
DerekL
I don't see why. The LED's on the side are set to the same intensity as the
screens to the front.

